# Officer career at 35



## hunedorean (18 May 2012)

I am currently in my last year of University and want to join the Army as Officer. 
The problem is that by the time i finish my Officer training and graduate as LT i will be 35 years old.
I am interested in 2 branches of the Army: Intelligence and Infantry. Despite my mature age i am in great physical condition
and speak several languages.
However, i understand that i need to move pretty fast and perform really well in all i do in order to get some sort of career happening and make Captain by the age of 40.
I was told that Infantry would be the best as i may get the chance to distinguish myself and get promoted faster.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 May 2012)

The age at which you finish training is dependent on when you actually get in.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm thinking you haven't even applied yet.  Read around some of the threads here and see how long people have been waiting, even after the entire application process is finished.

Age is not a big factor (plenty of threads on that too), but your trade choice(s) may or may not be open when you apply.  Not to mention, you have to qualify for them on the CFAT.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 May 2012)

You are aware of the fact this is army.CA?


----------



## jemcgrg (18 May 2012)

Also you mention coming out as an LT. If you are doing civilian Uni and then join the military you would be a 2lt from my understanding. 
From there you would wait for your LT and after that captain.


----------



## Ayrsayle (18 May 2012)

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> Also you mention coming out as an LT. If you are doing civilian Uni and then join the military you would be a 2lt from my understanding.
> From there you would wait for your LT and after that captain.



Before the OP gets dog-piled:
Would depend on what trade he was going into - a number of them proceed directly to LT rather then 2LT (though neither of his two listed options do that, so)...

Back to the Original Poster - There are many examples of other 2LT's around your age group that I am training with and all seem likely to reach Captain before they hit 40. As long as you are meeting the minimum time requirements as an LT, complete all training required, and continue to have satisfactory reviews, promotion to Capt is reasonably certain. There are always potential hiccups in the system which might leave you unable to get the training required as soon as you might like however.

I've been told similar in regards to Infantry Officer progression and that the INT field is currently closed and has been for some time. Take a look at some of the posts Technoviking has put up in regards to being an Infantry Officer however - it is a very demanding field.

Worry more about getting in and doing well in your training - the rest will come.


----------



## bick (18 May 2012)

A friend of mine just re-joined and completed CAP at the ripe old age of 47 yrs old.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 May 2012)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> A friend of mine just re-joined and completed CAP at the ripe old age of 47 yrs old.



Hey! 47 isn't old.


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (19 May 2012)

I am 36 and half way through university - you are not alone!


----------



## 2010newbie (19 May 2012)

35 and one more year of uni left for me.


----------



## estoguy (19 May 2012)

I first applied last year at 34.  No issue was made about my age.  I've passed my interview for pilot and armour officer, and I'm awaiting to see my doctor about some follow stuff needed by the medical staff.


----------



## George Wallace (19 May 2012)

As one who went through the process at the age of 24, many years ago, age was a factor that often lead to discrimination and lack of career progression.  The CF was looking at other nations, such as the US of A, whose officers were "young", as were their Snr NCO's.  The desired age of Company Commanders and CSM's was in the late 20's, early 30's.   34 was considered old in those days.  It still is in militaries such as the UK.  Today, times have changed........but not to the extent that age is totally removed from the list of discriminatory acts of superiors.  Today, we are seeing less and less of it though.

One thing that many can attest to, is that the average age of the Canadian soldier is much older than that of any of our allies.  We, for the most part, do tend to have a much more mature, educated and experienced military.


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 May 2012)

I'd poke myself in the eye with a stick to have a 35 year old platoon commander.


----------



## estoguy (20 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'd poke myself in the eye with a stick to have a 35 year old platoon commander.



I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic... would a 35 year old platoon commander be a good thing or a bad thing and why or why not?


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 May 2012)

In my opinion, a good thing.
In my experience, young platoon commanders often don't give a shit about insignificant things like veteran NCO advice or maintaining morale.

I'd love a 35 year old LT who appreciates experience and maturity and who does not feel the need to prove themselves.


----------



## hunedorean (20 May 2012)

would you rather have a 35 yo LT with previous leadership experience giving you orders or a 20 year old fresh out of High School?


----------



## Class-Senior (20 May 2012)

I am a reservist Sig Officer  who is half way through CAP at the
young age of 47.

My career objectives are probably not the same as yours but, I would say you are not to old.

- Physically, trust me, if i can do it, most others can,, just got to be determined
- Pension, you will be retired by 60 so, in your mid 30's you can still get an almost 50% pension.
- Rank, well Cap. income is good and merit based promotions can get you higher then that. just don't screw up.

If I had to do it again, I would have joined younger than 45. I think 35 is still a good age to join.
I am usually one of the two oldest on courses. The early 20's and early 30's are the big two age groups.


----------



## aesop081 (20 May 2012)

Class-Senior said:
			
		

> just don't screw up.



Simply "not screwing up" does not get you promoted.


----------



## estoguy (20 May 2012)

Class-Senior said:
			
		

> I am a reservist Sig Officer  who is half way through CAP at the
> young age of 47.
> 
> My career objectives are probably not the same as yours but, I would say you are not to old.
> ...



That's awesome!  Good luck!

Question though... 50% pension?  After 25 years?  How long do you have to put in for a full pension? 30?

And thanks for the responses ObedientiaZelum & hunedorean... I just wanted to be sure.   I've read and heard enough from people that senior NCOs can be your best resource as a young officer.  I certainly would NEVER disregard their advice.


----------



## mariomike (20 May 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> Question though... 50% pension?  After 25 years?  How long do you have to put in for a full pension? 30?



35. 

"Is there a limit to the period of years of pensionable service I may accrue?
"Yes, you may only accrue up to a maximum of 35 years of pensionable service. This 35-year maximum includes the following types of service:
■service for which you contributed to the PSPP through deductions from your salary;
■past service you have purchased;
■past service you have transferred from another pension plan;
■pensionable service accrued with other federal government pension plans for which you are receiving or are entitled to receive a pension, such as the Canadian Forces pension plan or the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) pension plan.":
http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/Pensions/ypp02-eng.asp#Toc497204676

"In most cases, the basic benefit (pension) formula below is used to calculate the benefit:
 2 per cent multiplied by number of years of pensionable service multiplied by average salary for your 5 consecutive years of highest paid service."

See also,
Canadian Forces Superannuation Act 
Annuities: How Computed:
http://lois-laws.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/C-17/page-7.html#h-12


----------



## jeffb (20 May 2012)

hunedorean said:
			
		

> would you rather have a 35 yo LT with previous leadership experience giving you orders or a 20 year old fresh out of High School?



This is true but I have also seen that those who join later in life tend to have a hard time accepting advice from their peers who may be much younger then them but may also be much more experienced in things military. As a result, people like this tend to have difficulty learning from the mistakes of others. Don't be that guy and accept that even though you are 35 and have done a lot of stuff in life, this is just an asset and that the 28 year old Capt who has spent 5 years at a Regiment, may just have some valuable advice for you to follow.


----------



## estoguy (20 May 2012)

Great post Mike... Thanks! 

Jeff - absolutely!  The door can swing both ways.


----------

